# From last pick to inspirational sportsman.



## Chris Hobson (Jul 7, 2018)

From last pick to inspirational sportsman, how the hell did that happen?

“Wow, what an inspirational attitude you have” - “I always look forward to reading about your achievements, they are inspiring” - ”...thanks for sharing and for giving others inspiration to follow suit” - “Incredible story and perfect timing to be inspired” - "You are an inspiration".

These are just a few of the comments that I have had below my wibblings about various runs and triathlons that I have taken part in. I'm a little surprised that people actually enjoy reading my posts, my piece 'In praise of Triathlon' has had 5,727 hits. Of course most of the hits could have involved people who clicked on it and then read the first line before clicking on something more interesting, how would I know? Below a recent post I expressed my bafflement about people finding me to be inspirational, given that my interest lies in doing insanely masochistic endurance events. Northener replied thus:

“I think people don't necessarily aspire to emulate you Chris, but knowing that 'one of us' i.e. 50-something with a recently diagnosed chronic condition, can do it makes people believe they shouldn't let things stand in the way of their own particular goals.”

I do tend to worry a little about looking as though I'm bragging and blowing my own trumpet when I submit write ups of my various activities. I try to counter this feeling by being brutally honest about my failures as well as my successes. Completing a 140.6 triathlon is an awesome achievement. On the other hand, doing it in fifteen hours when proper triathletes do it in less than eight hours puts that into perspective somewhat.

I also have no idea why I feel drawn to doing, as I put it above 'insanely masochistic endurance events'. Surely it would be simpler to get my wife to dress in a black PVC cat suit, tie me down and beat me on the bare bottom with a riding whip. The thing is, the Ironman is a big deal to triathletes so that as soon as I had done my first sprint tri, the question of whether I could do one loomed inevitably on the horizon. Once I had done a half iron on a very difficult course, I just knew that I had to try for the real thing.

For the first half of this year (2018) I have been plagued by a virus that has prevented me from training properly. Despite this, I have managed to maintain a reasonable overall fitness level. The problem now seems to be clearing up nicely and, as a consequence, I managed to run 40 miles at the Mizuno Endure 24 race. At first I was totally in awe of the guy that I met who had run 100 miles in 24 hours and was showing off his special 100 mile Tee Shirt. After giving the matter some thought though, it occurred to me that, since I had managed to run 40 miles without being anywhere close to being run fit, surely I could do 100 if I trained for it? So of course I have signed up for next year's event.

As for the opening line to this post, last pick. At school that was always me. My total lack of hand eye co-ordination meant that I was utterly useless at anything involving a ball which was pretty much everything in those days. Surely if I can do it, almost anyone can.


----------



## KARNAK (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi Chris, you blow your trumpet as much as you like and anyone else who has the grit and stamina to achieve their goals in any discipline.
It`s great to see/hear about all your achievements and all others 
especially on this forum who manage to keep active. Keep telling us
and you`ll get nothing but praise and admiration for your efforts.
You got a lot of training to do so best of luck and best wishes.


----------



## weecee (Jul 8, 2018)

Inspiration to take the first step. Cheers.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 9, 2018)

We need more info than that weecee, what did this first step consist of?


----------



## weecee (Jul 9, 2018)

Meaning reading your post has inspired me to get off my backside and put one foot in front of the other. I had a really fit phase years ago and even did a couple of beginners triathlons which were fun. I need to remember how fit I was then and how good it felt. I thought about all that while reading your post last night and it has bugged me all day. Don't think I would get to the Iron man heights though but anything is good at this point. Keep those posts and bragging coming.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 13, 2018)

Make sure you let us know when you enter your next sprint tri. I was 55 when I did my first ever sprint triathlon. At the time I would never in my wildest dreams have thought that I would do 140.6 triathlon just three years later.


----------



## missclb (Aug 7, 2018)

Well i can't speak for everyone, but I for one am inspired by your posts! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 25, 2021)

I thought that I would revisit this post because last pick guy is planning on trying to swim 500 miles in a year.


----------

